# Standard compliance



## VictorBisono (Jul 19, 2016)

Good afternoon. Im new at this forum.
I have a question. I want a drywall panel that comply with the followings specs:

Impact-Resistant Gypsum Board: ASTM C 1629/C 1629M, Level 3.
1. Core: 5/8 inch (15.9 mm), Type X.
2. Long Edges: Tapered.
3. Mold Resistance: ASTM D 3273, score of 10 as rated according to ASTM D 3274.

I have read the submittal of several drywall panels (USG, GEORGIA PACIFIC)and the submittals makes reference of compliance with ASTM C1629, LEVEL 3, and ASTM D 3273, but it does not says anything about ASTM D 3274. What i have investigated is that ASTM D3273 makes reference to the 3274 inside the literature. But i need to know that if i have a panel that complies with ASTM d3273 level 10, is in compliance with d3274. If not, can someone tell me any panel that complies?

Many thanks


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...-mold-resistance-technical-data-en-WB2420.pdf


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

You have posted on a forum that is drywall professionals and you are not. Therefore, past practice here means I am to berate you for not being a drywall professional.

However, because I disagree with this standard and your question is above the level of said professionals I will answer your question as an educated drywaller.

It appears ASTM D1374 was dropped as a standard in 2000.

http://www.astm.org/Standards/D1374

Therefore, this should be questioned as a request for information.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> your question is above the level of said professionals
> 
> Reading must be above your level. He asked about ASTM D 3274, not 1374. The link I posted explained exactly what he inquired about.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/QCsNunGnqE0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gopherstateguy said:


> MrWillys said:
> 
> 
> > your question is above the level of said professionals
> ...


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just eyeballing it here but densarmor plus should work...


----------

